# ct26 turbo



## sentra_ga16det (Sep 8, 2002)

guys i think that i am going to use a ct26 turbo like hybrid. using a ct26 and im going to try it for the hell of it. if anybody has any comments or other ideas let me know....


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

ive never ever heard of this. where is this turbo from?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Ct26 is found on the older supras and the MR2 turbo.


----------



## sentra_ga16det (Sep 8, 2002)

*ct26*

i have found that a ct26 turbo has mid-range rpm power. (for the most boost)and i have to make a custom manifold but what is the sr20 turbo? and has anyone heard of nishlin motorsports





1991 sentra E and supra turbo 430rwhp

MODS. cold air intake 
borla exhaust
short shifter
weight reduction stage 1 and 2(1895lbs.)
and stock 13's for wheels
(and coming soon ct26 turboto create ga16det)
toyota parts on a nissan 

nismo


----------

